# mldonkey -> help me and each other, tips & tricks

## NeoCORE

Hey all,

Well, i have been rrunning mldonkey for a while. I find it a throughly brilliant client.... one which I can't get to download to well.... otherwise it's amazing  :Wink: 

Anyway I have a request and a tip to get this post started.

Request: I am getting good downloads with the bittorrent network, but the edonkey network (my preference) not so much. I believe it is due to the lack of sources mldonkey finds for (very) popular files. As far as I know, when running overnet/edonkey for windows, I get around and up to 150 sources per file... mldonkey gets me around 30... so obviously downloads are a lot slower. Any tips to increase the sources?

Tip: disable networks you are not using. Not only does it take more processor usage (small amount comparing to most cpu's) but it also loses a lot of bandwidth (not in transfering files) but in performing server requests etc. 

You should share your files, just do it on the network you are currently benefitting from. You and the network will benefit more  :Smile: 

Tip: run mldonkey as a service:

```

rc-update add mldonkey default

/etc/init.d/mldonkey start
```

It means even though you may close you X session... just boot your computer... forget clean about mldonkey, it will still be downloading, getting all your files for ya  :Wink: 

If you need to change any settings... (slow download to use the net) goto http://localhost:4080 for the mldonkey webinterface.

Hope these help some1 and hopefully I'll get my solution  :Smile: 

NeoCORE

----------

## nx12

Hi there!

Well, I don't know if it's a trick or a tip, but I found that thing desperately trying to make my mldonkeey to work normally.

The problem was that mldonkey didn't dowload with speed more than 13-14 kb/s though I have 256/128 DSL line. The only one solution I found is to set max download speed twice higher than your real download limit. E.g. now I have stable 23-25 kb/s downstream with 50 kb/s hard download limit.  :Wink: 

----------

## KenTI

i used mldonkey too, but it was soooooo slow...

now i'm using amule for the edonkey network, version 1.2.6 works great and doesn't overload the cpu as the previous one   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Quote:*   

> As far as I know, when running overnet/edonkey for windows, I get around and up to 150 sources per file... mldonkey gets me around 30... so obviously downloads are a lot slower. Any tips to increase the sources? 

 

Why don't you increase the maximum number of sources and also the number of servers mldonkey connects to? Checking for HighID is recommended.

----------

## Mr. Garr

I've just set my mldonkey to launch as a service, earlier everything was ok, but now it don't connect to any servers (I'm running donkey and bittorrent on it)

----------

## disi

which version ? i tested nealry every version out there from 2.5.4 till 2.5.20   :Very Happy: 

the best i found was 2.5.10, download the sources from www.mldonkey.org configure the networks you want to use make your own binary and replace with the other in /usr/bin

the init-script is cool from portage   :Wink: 

----------

## Mr. Garr

hmm that's weird (i think) 

everything is working when I launch mlnet from the command line, but when I Launch it as a service,  it's not :\

----------

## nx12

You checked the settings in /etc/conf.d/mldonkey?

What do the logs say?

----------

## Mr. Garr

now it doesn't start anymore

```

Exception Sys_error("./onlinesig.dat: Permission denied") in Network.iter for Donkey

Network.save_complex_options not implemented by BitTorrent

Options correctly saved

Gettext.save_strings: Error Sys_error("/home/p2p/.mldonkey/mlnet_strings.pl_PL : Permission denied")

                                                                                                                                                             

Fatal error: exception Sys_error("./mlsubmit.reg: Permission denied")

```

These are the last lines from /var/log/mldonkey.log

----------

## manuels

check rights.

probably you started mldonkey as root.

then root owns all config files

----------

## Mr. Garr

it's working now  :Smile: 

there was something wrong with baselayout-1.9.0 (now removed from portage)

but i have another problem, or even two  :Smile: 

when i launch it as a service it doesn't connect to any servers

another thing (i know there was sone topic about this, but i can't find it), i had a power down and after i turned my computer on again and launched mlnet, all my files in "downloads"  changed names to sme weird strings of numbers and letters, can i rescue them somehow?

----------

## ikaro

thats because their not finish yet.

----------

## nx12

2

you should check mldonkey wiiki on its homepage. But just opening mldonkey console and doing "reover_temp" there should be enough.  :Smile: 

----------

